# Insurance



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We bought insurance on the trailer today and the agent advised us to insure it for something more than what we bought it for. Originally, he wanted us to insure it for msrp but I think that may have been his pocketbook talking too loudly. What we are curious about is if any of you folks carry insurance on the contents. The agent was asking how much we wanted to insure that for - if anything - and we were stumped. I am kinda leaning towards the "we pay you enough for insuring all our other junk already" frame of thought but I wanted to see what you folks do on your TT's and 5vers









-CC


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

We insured just the trailer, insurance companies get enough money from me already.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Let me guess ... this is your auto insurance agent.

I won't weigh in on the auto-add-on policy vs. RV-specific policy in this thread other than to say that an RV is not a car.

I'll just encourage you to do some searches in Outbackers for insurance and you'll see a big difference in coverage between these two types of insurance products.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is a good website to compare the differences of auto vs. rv insurance, ask your auto dealer how they cover the items and then decide. RV vs. Auto Insurance


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We just purchased our Outback 3 wks ago and also faced the question if we should insure through our auto insurance as it was much cheaper. Major difference was that with RV specific, you can get Total Loss Replacment (TLR) which should be more than enough coverage. The auto insurers give you depreciated value or they will make money by having you purchase GAP coverage. I went through RV America Insurance who paired me with American Family Home Insurance Co. and insured my personal contents for $2000

Hope this helps


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Let me guess ... this is your auto insurance agent.
> 
> I won't weigh in on the auto-add-on policy vs. RV-specific policy in this thread other than to say that an RV is not a car.
> 
> ...


Agree with Larry on this subject. The link provided by Y-Guy is a good starting point, too.

Map Guy


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

We insured ours for the msrp and i think we just put $2000 on contents didn't cost just a little more


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My agent suggested full msrp which was 38000. the rest is covered as with the car insurance. Cost for who;e package was $180/6 months


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Unless you really care about recouping whats inside the trailer don't insure it for more than what you paid. When you bought your trailer they should have offered you GAP insurance. This covers the difference between what the trailer is worth and what is actually owed to the bank. The GAP is costing me about 1500 over 12 years.

So incase of fire, it's better to make sure it burns to the ground. Wait a while before calling the FD......


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

So incase of fire, it's better to make sure it burns to the ground. Wait a while before calling the FD......








[/quote]
You don't have to wait long!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> So incase of fire, it's better to make sure it burns to the ground. Wait a while before calling the FD......


You don't have to wait long!
[/quote]
I use Foremost Insurance. They have total loss replacement, and cover me for loss of interior goods. What I liked, is the extra benefits. If I'm camping and say a tree or bolt of lightening hit my AC unit, they'll reimburse my hotel stay up to like $400, while repairs are being made. They just seem to have additional benefits the auto type policies don't, at a slight increase in premium.

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

nynethead said:


> My agent suggested full msrp which was 38000. the rest is covered as with the car insurance.


My apologies if I guess incorrectly about your specific policy. I suspect this policy will, upon loss, take the depreciated value of the vehicle and pay you that. If you've ever been in a total-loss car accident you'll appreciate that you will take a major screwing because the depreciated value (regardless of the MSRP) will never come close to buying you a replacement vehicle. One way to detect this type of policy is if the trailer shows up on your TV's insurance policy sheet.

Others in this thread have mentioned "total loss replacement". That's the type of policy we chose to avoid this problem. You might want to look into it. (Total loss replacement policies typically pay to replace your trailer at the MSRP of the replacement trailer at the time of the loss, which by the way is usually more than you paid for it; this coverage lasts for the first five years or so. Thereafter they give you the MSRP for the year you paid for the trailer.)

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Total cost replacement at MSRP. It does not matter how good of a deal you got, you might have to pay MSRP when replacing.


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

I just went with an RV specific policy with Foremost. I feel I have better protection and a few bonuses like towing and trip interruption insurance


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

The trip protection is definitley key. I will say though, if you purchased an independant extended warrenty at time of purchase, most of these will cover stuff like that. Like with my truck, I purchsed an extended bumper to bumper up to 5 years or 100,000 miles. If my truck breaks down they pay so much for a car rental and so much for a hotel if I am not near where I live. I just mention this in case some may be paying twice for the same thing.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you don't mind telling us what company any of you use for your insurance we would greatly appreciate it. I have been looking at different companies and have gotten quotes from 180 up to 1500 for 6 months. Thanks!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> If you don't mind telling us what company any of you use for your insurance ...


Policy terms and policy pricing varies so much I'm not sure this would be useful. First you have the problem of comparing apples (auto type policy) to oranges (RV policy). Second, the prices of the policies varies by geography (even between adjacent ZIP codes and especially across state boundaries.

In this past this has led to discussions like this "Wow, a State Farm auto policy (posted by somebody in Iowa) is one-third the price of a Progressive RV policy (posted by somebody in New Jersey) ... I can't possibly afford the RV policy" when in fact if you checked in your particular area you might find they are only 5% or 10% different in price.

Nationwide (plus Canada) comparisons are useful most of the time, but I'm not sure they are useful in this case.

Ed


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay guys here is the scope on RV insurance...

Know what you are getting....

A specific RV insurance policy is usually better then the one you add on to the auto policy because it specifically insures the RV. TT insurance is a lot less then Motorhome insurance because the Liability follows the Towing vehicle. Meaning if you hit something while in tow the damage you cause will be covered by your tow vehicle insurance. The TT will have to have its own collision insurance for any damage caused to it. Logic is that you can't be legally liable for damage that you cause to your own property or property that you have in your care or custody.

The are some key terms... Agreed Value policy... Means you and the agent get an agreed value on the trailer usually MSRP and that is what you get if the RV is totalled.

Actual Cash Value Policy means the depreciated value of the TT.

Replacement Cost... Means that in the event your TT is totalled then you get a replacement of your TT to the extent they can replace it. For example your TT is 2005 tt but no 2005 TT are available then you get a 2007 or 2006 replacement. This coverage is usually only good if your TT is 5 years new or less.

Personal property endorsement..... Read the fine print. You may have coverage on the TT policy but often it is after a homeowners policy come into play.

Things that are not attached to the TT are considered personal property even though they are used with the trailer... ie portable generator, etc.

I work for an insurance company so I do have some knowlege on subject, however, I will not endorse any specific company but rather suggest that you know what you are getting. I hope this helps

Roo


----------

